# صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد مار مينا يظهر خلفة؟



## فراشة مسيحية (11 نوفمبر 2007)

صورة للبابا كيرلس السادس و الشهيد مارمينا يظهر خلفه​ 
أخذت هذه الصورة للبابا كيرلس السادس بعد سيامته بطريرك للأقباط الأرثوذكس ، وعند تحميض وطبع الصورة... كانت المفاجأة ... 
وهي أن البابا كيرلس لم يظهر بمفرده في الصورة وأنما أبى صديقه وحبيبه مار مينا الا أن يشاركه هذه الصورة هو وجمليه ... فظهر خلفه مباشرة في صورة ولا أروع .. ​ 
فقد كانت محبة قداسة البابا كيرلس للشهيد العظيم مارمينا كبيرة ، حيث أرتبطت اسمائهم معاً فى حياة قداسة البابا كيرلس قبل رهبنته و بعد رهبنته و فى معجزاته و أيضاً بعد نياحته 
حقا .. ما أجمل صداقة القديسين .​ 



​








بركة شفاعة وصلوات القديسين مار مينا العجايبي والبابا كيرلس السادس فلتكن معنا ...ولإلهنا المجد الدائم إلى الأبد آمين ​


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد مار مينا يظهر خلفة؟*

ميرسي كتيررررررررررررررررر حلوة


----------



## ra.mi62 (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد مار مينا يظهر خلفة؟*

:yaka:


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد مار مينا يظهر خلفة؟*

ميرسى يا رامى

ربنا يباركك​


----------



## friendlove (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد مار مينا يظهر خلفة؟*

*صورة جميلة جدا وبجد تعب كتير ونتمنى منك المزيد وبركة شفاعة القديسين معنا امين*​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (17 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد مار مينا يظهر خلفة؟*



friendlove قال:


> *صورة جميلة جدا وبجد تعب كتير ونتمنى منك المزيد وبركة شفاعة القديسين معنا امين*​


 
ميرسى حبيبتى على الرد الجميل

ربنا يباركك


----------



## بنت النعمة (18 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد مار مينا يظهر خلفة؟*

*سلام و نعمة

صورة رائعة
بركة صلواتهم تكون معنا جميعا​*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (19 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد مار مينا يظهر خلفة؟*

سلام و محبة

آمين يا رب يسوع

شكرآ يا بنت النعمة

الرب يباركك​


----------



## archaeologist (23 مارس 2008)

*رد على: صورة البابا كيرلس والشهيد مار مينا يظهر خلفة؟*

ربنا يعوضك


----------



## riad nabil (26 يوليو 2009)

شكراااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً جداااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااً


----------



## vetaa (26 يوليو 2009)

*بركتهم تكون معانا
حلوة قوى قوى الصورة

ميرسى يا فراشه
*


----------



## $CinDrellA $ (26 يوليو 2009)

*حلووووة كتيير
ميرسى ليكى حبيبتى
ربنا يبارك حياتك​*


----------



## happy angel (27 يوليو 2009)




----------



## KOKOMAN (27 يوليو 2009)

بركه صلواتهم فلتكن مع جميعنا 

اميـــــــــــــــــــن 

ميرررررسى على السيره العطره

ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------



## kalimooo (27 يوليو 2009)




----------



## Dona Nabil (30 يوليو 2009)




----------



## jesuslove1j (31 يوليو 2009)

هايلة ربنا يعوضك


----------



## dodo jojo (1 أغسطس 2009)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> صورة للبابا كيرلس السادس و الشهيد مارمينا يظهر خلفه​
> أخذت هذه الصورة للبابا كيرلس السادس بعد سيامته بطريرك للأقباط الأرثوذكس ، وعند تحميض وطبع الصورة... كانت المفاجأة ...
> وهي أن البابا كيرلس لم يظهر بمفرده في الصورة وأنما أبى صديقه وحبيبه مار مينا الا أن يشاركه هذه الصورة هو وجمليه ... فظهر خلفه مباشرة في صورة ولا أروع .. ​
> فقد كانت محبة قداسة البابا كيرلس للشهيد العظيم مارمينا كبيرة ، حيث أرتبطت اسمائهم معاً فى حياة قداسة البابا كيرلس قبل رهبنته و بعد رهبنته و فى معجزاته و أيضاً بعد نياحته
> ...


----------



## اميل جرجس (23 سبتمبر 2009)

اهلاا بيكم موضوعكم جميل جدااا 

*استاذ اميل*
*نتمنى من حضرتك عدم وضع اى لينك*
*لموقع مجانى *


----------



## +bent el malek+ (23 سبتمبر 2009)

صورة بجد جميلة جدااااااااا​
بركة شفاعة وصلوات القديسين مار مينا العجايبي والبابا كيرلس السادس فلتكن معنا ...
امين يا قمرة 
ميرسى فراشة ربنا يبارك حياتك​


----------

